# Need ceramic inserts for princess



## Jack Hartsoe (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get these? The stove works great but looks like hell.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack, welcome. Is this for a modern Blaze King Princess or are these the tile inserts on the old style KTJ stove? Need more info.

http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_9&products_id=481
http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=483
http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_9&products_id=480


----------



## Jack Hartsoe (Jun 10, 2012)

begreen said:


> Jack, welcome. Is this for a modern Blaze King Princess or are these the tile inserts on the old style KTJ stove? Need more info.
> 
> http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_9&products_id=481
> http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=483
> http://www.hechlers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_9&products_id=480


This is an old style blaze King Princess. I spoke to over the phone and you suggested this forum. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2012)

That wasn't me,but hopefully those links will help. Hechlers has a lot of older BK parts. Or maybe speak with a local ceramics amateur and have a custom set made?


----------

